# Marathon Classic Preview, Pairings, and Discussion Thread



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

This week the LPGA moves back to the United States and the state of Ohio, for the playing of the Marathon Classic. 

This will be tournament #18 of 32 on this year's LPGA schedule. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Marathon Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first 2 rounds have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Marathon Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Laura Diaz	-11 
2	Lydia Ko	-8	
2	Lee-Anne Pace	-8	
4	So Yeon Ryu	-7	
4	Rebecca Lee-Bentham	-7	
6	Brittany Lang	-6	
6	Kayla Mortellaro	-6	
8	Cristie Kerr	-5	
8	Candie Kung	-5	
8	Katherine Kirk	-5	
8	Caroline Hedwall	-5	
8	Lindsey Wright	-5	
8	Mariajo Uribe	-5	

For complete results and live scoreboards: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Marathon Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I got a kick out of the bear and caddies running. :laugh:


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1	Lee-Anne Pace	-11	F 
1	Laura Diaz	-11	F 
3	Jaye Marie Green	-10	F 
3	So Yeon Ryu	-10	F 
5	Lydia Ko	-9	F 
6	Austin Ernst	-8	F 
6	Mo Martin	-8	F 
6	Brooke Pancake	-8	F 
6	Cristie Kerr	-8	F 
6	Katherine Kirk	-8	F 
6	Brittany Lang	-8	F 

For complete results and live scoreboards: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Marathon Classic Preview & Pairings


----------

